# New Tenacious D Album Coming May 2012



## Gahars (Feb 3, 2012)

Finally. You can check out the site here. It speaks (or sings, I guess) for itself.

Seriously, it's been six years since The Pick of Destiny, so this is definitely welcome news. So, is anyone else excited for the return of the D?

Video related:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nf_MD5gHXk


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2012)

New tenacious d and a good chance of a new bloodhound gang album in the same year. Looks like I will be having flashbacks to my youth this year but it will hopefully be awesome to boot.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 3, 2012)

LOL Jack Black is hilarious. I will be looking forward to this.


----------



## Domination (Mar 29, 2012)

Bump.

[yt]nai7w1frB1E[/yt]

"That's not opinion, that's fact."


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 29, 2012)

I'll never understand how people find jack black funny.

It's like finding cancer hilarious or George Bush intelligent.


----------



## Jugarina (Mar 29, 2012)

I like Jack more as an actor > musician. The music is decent enough I suppose, I liked Tribute. I would prefer to see him more though in some good laugh your ass off comedies.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 29, 2012)

The Fenix is a penis. I don't wish I was kidding.


----------



## Domination (Mar 29, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> The Fenix is a penis. I don't wish I was kidding.



That's the impression most fans got when it was revealed back then lol.

Oh yeah forgot to post this just now:
[yt]ZJS6CO8lp7w[/yt]

Its not bad, but I don't particularly like it either.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 29, 2012)

I personally don't mind Tenacious D.  I like their "comedic" style, and how they aren't insanely serious.  It's good to see bands having fun with their music...Besides, it sounds decent, so it's not completely horrible.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 29, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> I'll never understand how people find jack black funny.
> 
> It's like finding cancer hilarious or George Bush intelligent.



God forbid someone has different tastes than you. Great googly, the world would implode.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 29, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> The Fenix is a penis. I don't wish I was kidding.



ITunes have cencored the picture LOL


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Would anyone mind PMing me or posting in this thread when this releases please? I totally forgot about it and that was only close to 2 months ago.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey, just so you guys know, they have a store opened here.

You can pre-order the album on CD or LP, and there are different packages to choose from that come with shirts and other bonuses. I'm considering the CD+Dawn of the D combo myself...


----------



## signz (Mar 29, 2012)

Really looking forward to it.
Btw, if anyone uses Spotify -> Tenacious D – Rize Of The Fenix - Explicit Version

€dit: Tenacious_D-Rize_of_the_Fenix_Explicit_Version-WEB-2012-KLV probably the same thing, just for download.


----------



## Domination (Mar 29, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> I personally don't mind Tenacious D.  I like their "comedic" style, and how they aren't insanely serious.  It's good to see bands having fun with their music...Besides, it sounds decent, so it's not completely horrible.



They are funny and somewhat talented. Jack Black can really sing quite well, and that adds some pretty amazing to the music, when they do over-the-top stuff it's really over-the-top. 

Plus Dave Grohl drummed on every album (if I am not mistaken) and is drumming for this album as well. I love that man's drumming (and all his work actually), and its cool that he's helping out his friend Jack Black.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 29, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > I'll never understand how people find jack black funny.
> ...



Such a bad argument. I don't care if people like his music, but actually sitting there telling people he's funny?...that's just a step beyond opinion. I mean that's like saying Dane Cook is a fantastic comedian.
...or that Bush is intelligent.

Dude modeled a penis into a phoenix for a cover art.
HURRRDURRHURRRRR he's hilarious! Wish I was in 6th grade so I could find penis humor funny again.
He's a fat, drunk, 'rockstar' version of Dane Cook. (except Dane Cook can genuinely be funny in small doses)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 29, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



All I hear is opinions posed as fact. Obviously you need to go back to grade school and remember which is which.


----------

